# www.americanresearchlabs.com



## Kpb (Jun 11, 2017)

Use promo code welcome for 50% off for new research clients and free USPS Priority shipping


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 11, 2017)

Just gonna throw this out there for u guys. 

They sent me some cialis and its def real (won't say legit cus POB might have a stroke). Also been using their stane for two days now and so far seems good to go. I'm gonna make a thread soon about their products.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 11, 2017)

Anyone confirm that this cat is a rep for them?


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 11, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Just gonna throw this out there for u guys.
> 
> They sent me some cialis and its def real (won't say legit cus POB might have a stroke). Also been using their stane for two days now and so far seems good to go. I'm gonna make a thread soon about their products.



You bought the cialis or they gave it to you? I can't bare to buy ED meds as a finished product now. Raws are the ways to go. Much cheaper and it lasts a hell of a lot longer.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 11, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Just gonna throw this out there for u guys.
> 
> They sent me some cialis and its def real (won't say legit cus POB might have a stroke). Also been using their stane for two days now and so far seems good to go. I'm gonna make a thread soon about their products.



Picked up some stane just now. Cheers, Ecks.

@Kpb - if its good, I'll offer my endorsement also.

- Savage


----------



## Kpb (Jun 11, 2017)

Feel free to message us. We believe in quick responses and communication


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 22, 2017)

A quick follow-up on this. The cialis is definitely good. Spontaneous turgid, veiny boners tell me so.

I'm also running their stane - I'm due for bloods next week or the week after & will post results, but anecdotally I've got no symptoms of high E2 FWIW. 

Thus far, I'd say g2g.


----------



## gorilla86 (Aug 12, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> A quick follow-up on this. The cialis is definitely good. Spontaneous turgid, veiny boners tell me so.
> 
> I'm also running their stane - I'm due for bloods next week or the week after & will post results, but anecdotally I've got no symptoms of high E2 FWIW.
> 
> Thus far, I'd say g2g.


Im new to this and still trying to get my research in, can you explain what Stane is?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 12, 2017)

Exemestane - an aromatase inhibitor.


----------



## sctxms (Aug 23, 2017)

I just order the pt-141 I usually use 1.5 so I will see how their stuff works also what is stane


----------



## Mythos (Aug 25, 2017)

Gave the tadalafil a shot, works well. Shipping was extremely fast.


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 26, 2017)

Not the best tasting stuff, but does the trick.

I just have the tal/sil combo, but I like it. 

Got ralox about two weeks ago to help with a lump.  Had tried some other nolva with no difference, but the ralox seems to be helping.  Sensitivity is gone, lump has diminished for the most part.


----------



## sctxms (Aug 28, 2017)

well mixed it up and tried it 1 ml bac water. shot 1.5 mcg. I will order the tal and try it


----------



## mrmichael (Sep 13, 2017)

Kpb said:


> Use promo code welcome for 50% off for new research clients and free USPS Priority shipping



KPB,

I'm ordering ur 
*ISOTRETINOIN 25MG PER ML X 30ML*


I will repost here once it arrives and I'm into a few days using it. I have bad acne right now and just ran some total bunk accutane and in need of a good lab for it.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 13, 2017)

Still running their stane - good product by my estimation.


----------



## mrmichael (Sep 14, 2017)

I made my purchase large: Cia, Adex and accutane from them.
Talked to the guy on the phone when placing order, very helpful and nice. Much appreciated
I was in major need of the accutane for a bad breakout and he sent it for free with 1 day shipping. The accutane is yellow and looks good so far, taking high doses to help clear up. Going to open the cia and test it out tonight along side the adex. Will post the results of everything here.


----------



## DarthPanda (Nov 23, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> I made my purchase large: Cia, Adex and accutane from them.
> Talked to the guy on the phone when placing order, very helpful and nice. Much appreciated
> I was in major need of the accutane for a bad breakout and he sent it for free with 1 day shipping. The accutane is yellow and looks good so far, taking high doses to help clear up. Going to open the cia and test it out tonight along side the adex. Will post the results of everything here.



mrmichael, how is the accutane working out for you so far, if you don’t mind my asking? And is the liquid variety supposed to be kinda grainy looking? I’ve only ever taken the gel caps before.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 23, 2017)

mrmichael said:


> I made my purchase large: Cia, Adex and accutane from them.
> Talked to the guy on the phone when placing order, very helpful and nice. Much appreciated
> I was in major need of the accutane for a bad breakout and he sent it for free with 1 day shipping. The accutane is yellow and looks good so far, taking high doses to help clear up. Going to open the cia and test it out tonight along side the adex. Will post the results of everything here.



U don't just take high doses of accutane man. Shits awful for u. Higher the dose doesn't mean faster better results. They're finding that much lower doses of accutane are just as affective as higher doses with much much less sides. Docs are having people take way too much than needed.


----------



## DarthPanda (Nov 25, 2017)

Okay, in case any other curious parties stumble across this thread... I tried this place; the guy on the phone was really nice and my order arrived two days later. I've been using it for a few days now and my skin is already less oily and my lips are cracking, so that's a good sign. I'm only doing 40mg a day (dude above is right, 20-60mg/day depending on your size works just as well as the higher doses and won't completely annihilate your liver). Sooo... fingers crossed. I've been ripped off worse before from more reputable sources. C'est la vie, I guess. Anyway. It didn't give me a seizure and I haven't sprouted any superfluous nipples or anything since ingesting it. Just have a chaser ready because this stuff tastes like a plastic asshole. I tried putting it in the fridge because I thought it might be more palatable if chilled, but that only made it taste like a cold plastic asshole and somehow the tangy asshole flavor lingered even longer than before. 

Full disclosure: I'm a 125lb girl who's never been in a gym, but with my garbage insurance accutane is almost a grand a month and I can't miss work for the requisite monthly pregnancy tests and blood work just because puberty had such a blast sodomizing my face in middle school that it decided to return for another round in adulthood. 

Best of luck, gentlemen. May you all swell to epic proportions and ride into your respective sunsets with hot glossy Frazetta-esque valkyries.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 25, 2017)

DarthPanda said:


> Okay, in case any other curious parties stumble across this thread... I tried this place; the guy on the phone was really nice and my order arrived two days later. I've been using it for a few days now and my skin is already less oily and my lips are cracking, so that's a good sign. I'm only doing 40mg a day (dude above is right, 20-60mg/day depending on your size works just as well as the higher doses and won't completely annihilate your liver). Sooo... fingers crossed. I've been ripped off worse before from more reputable sources. C'est la vie, I guess. Anyway. It didn't give me a seizure and I haven't sprouted any superfluous nipples or anything since ingesting it. Just have a chaser ready because this stuff tastes like a plastic asshole. I tried putting it in the fridge because I thought it might be more palatable if chilled, but that only made it taste like a cold plastic asshole and somehow the tangy asshole flavor lingered even longer than before.
> 
> Full disclosure: I'm a 125lb girl who's never been in a gym, but with my garbage insurance accutane is almost a grand a month and I can't miss work for the requisite monthly pregnancy tests and blood work just because puberty had such a blast sodomizing my face in middle school that it decided to return for another round in adulthood.
> 
> Best of luck, gentlemen. May you all swell to epic proportions and ride into your respective sunsets with hot glossy Frazetta-esque valkyries.




Welcome to UGB & nice review!  If you care / if you like, ping Admin and he'll change yer avatar & profile  to reflect that yer a lady member.


----------



## Thesecretpanda (Dec 21, 2017)

I am new to this looking for more info *email removed*


----------



## Thesecretpanda (Dec 22, 2017)

In their products dose anyone know what will be something like testosterone?


----------



## Thesecretpanda (Dec 22, 2017)

What is that good for?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 22, 2017)

Thesecretpanda said:


> What is that good for?



This isn't a steroid source so no they don't sell testosterone. Nobody here does as we don't allow it. 

Way to just throw your email out there. Don't do that again.


----------



## Thesecretpanda (Dec 24, 2017)

Sorry new to this ting trading to get some info before buying


----------



## Spongy (Jan 18, 2018)

mikephilip said:


> reps not allowed here?



Reps allowed with board approval.


----------

